# When to put the bike away for the winter



## powhunter (Oct 27, 2009)

I dont ride in the winter. Typically once lift service skiing starts im done...Looks like Kmart will be open the weekend of the 7th, so this is my last week...Kinda bummed but looking forward to skiing

http://forums.alpinezone.com/65859-mtb-sunday-nov-1st-season-finale.html


steveo


----------



## Greg (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll ride well into November. Bike is definitely put away once the mighty Sundown opens.


----------



## marcski (Oct 27, 2009)

Never, ever put the bikes away!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 27, 2009)

I'll usually ride in to december, if snow conditions are marginal sometimes its more conducive to riding. I think this was one of  my last rides last year


----------



## drjeff (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going through that mental debate now.  Once Mount Snow opens, I'm there every weekend essentially, and the bike won't be hanging on the back of the car when I'm headed North then.  Probably try and get in a night ride with my usual Tuesday evening crew if until the ground is snow covered as long as the weather cooperates,  although today with some light drizzle,  I'm feeling a bit whimpy about riding tonight as opposed to say if it was 65-70 degrees with some light drizzle


----------



## Riverskier (Oct 27, 2009)

Usually around mid November. My focus had already shifted to skiing, but I like to try and get in a couple ski Saturday/mountain bike Sunday weekends. Hoping for one this weekend if Sunday River re-opens! Once they are open for the season though, skiing always takes precedence.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 27, 2009)

Once local skiing is an option the bike will go away.  I barely have time for one pursuit at a time, let alone two.  I'd love to be able to bike year round, but it just isn't going to happen right now.


----------



## marcski (Oct 27, 2009)

Early morning rides during the week before work go all winter long....Even if there is a snowpack...depending on the snow conditions, you can ride almost all of the tech features.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 27, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> I'll usually ride in to december, if snow conditions are marginal sometimes its more conducive to riding. I think this was one of  my last rides last year


I remember skiing with you one morning then you split to get a ride in

I think I'm done mountain biking.  I have a ton of projects around the house I want to finish up before the mountains open up.  If I get lucky, I may go for a local street ride.


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 27, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I remember skiing with you one morning then you split to get a ride in
> 
> I think I'm done mountain biking.  I have a ton of projects around the house I want to finish up before the mountains open up.  If I get lucky, I may go for a local street ride.



yea i always try to get a "cali" day in both fall and spring for the fun of it - hey don't be giving mrs snowbunski any ideas with this project stuff!


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm going to try and ride right into the first part of December if the weather allows. After that the time gets a little tight with my skiing obligations.


----------



## atvkilla (Oct 27, 2009)

3 years ago we put on almost 200 miles from October through mid January, weather permitted. Your goal should be to ride at least once a month in the winter seasons. December is easy, January and February, not so easy. Trails are actually pretty nice and very fast when frozen w/no snow which is 99% of the time around here.


----------



## Marc (Oct 29, 2009)

marcski said:


> Never, ever put the bikes away!!!



qft


----------



## sLoPeS (Oct 29, 2009)

im done for the season.  the xc bike has been winterized and id rather not have to tech it again.  my last ride was columbus day at the k show.  great day to end the season.  got in a few laps and we had a big crew take a long run for last call.


----------

